# Copperhead pics



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Its a first generation but I still want to play along


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

doesnt matter just looking for different color combos, Looks sweet BTW


----------



## eric_f (Aug 14, 2011)

we have a gen2 comming,its LIME ASS GREEN hull with white deck  dont have pics yet.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

http://www.awlgrip.com/support-and-advice/color-cards.aspx#


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

;D I didn't see lime ass green on awlgrips website  ;D I'm thinking about dark gray with powdercoat black poling tower


----------



## eric_f (Aug 14, 2011)

forgot where mel got the color,but it is on custom gheenoe sight.i can tell you one thing,if you go out side when we get the boat you might see it from there.that sucker IS STAND OUT ;D


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

I saw it at the shop a couple weeks ago. Wasn't real sure what I thought about it until I saw it with the white deck cap on it. Wow that is an awesome color combo. I will try to get a picture of it when I go down Sunday to get my Shadowcast.


----------



## eric_f (Aug 14, 2011)

thanks,oh and all metal is powder coated black.


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

Ice blue hull and deck.   Some many choices - good luck!


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

> thanks,oh and all metal is powder coated black.


I thought all of the metal was powdercoated black?? In the pic above the metal on the poling towers are silver... Sorry for the ignorance, I just want my boat to be exactly what I want.

McFly, it looks great!!! so you can make the deck color anything??? UGH thats making life harder


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

> > thanks,oh and all metal is powder coated black.
> 
> 
> I thought all of the metal was powdercoated black?? In the pic above the metal on the poling towers are silver... Sorry for the ignorance, I just want my boat to be exactly what I want.
> ...


Matlacha eric hasn't posted his pics yet - but you can't miss it when he does.  You will see what I mean. 

Fishfreek - please snap a couple pics of the green/white cayenne, center console.  That's mine, and I would be so grateful man!


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

haha yea I keep thinking electric neon green . On a side note, how is everyone liking your copperhead??? I'm also looking (not sure about how serious) at a hells bay (definitely used). How does it compare??


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

its lime green and its bright as hell


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I love my copperhead. 

Black hull, black metal, two tone decks.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

black looks so awesome, just worried about chips in it... Hows it holding up??

Also, are people finding out that they need trim tabs???


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Haven't chipped it yet. My last black copperhead wasnt chipped, but it did get scratched. I fixed it easily, though. 

Does it need tabs? No. 
Do tabs improve performance, I'll say yes. I barely use them at WOT. But I use them at slower speeds to get optimum performance.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

wonderful, thanks for that... so trim tabs are something that I could hold off on if needed....


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Here's my Copperhead here in NC waters.  Kingston gray hull with Matterhorn white deck.  The Kingston gray turned out a bit lighter than I thought it would be, but I still love it.  The medium gray with black powder coated stuff would look awesome - I think that may be the color scheme Brazil Nut went with on his SUV if you check out his build thread.  I went back and forth on trim tabs.  I opted not to go with them, because they are something that can be added later if you want to.  










Pete


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

bumping this up..... all of these are looking great. Still thinking about black hull and real light gray deck


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> bumping this up..... all of these are looking great. Still thinking about black hull and real light gray deck


that's pretty much what mine is. mattehorn deck (really light gray almost white) with whisper gray nonskid, and kingston gray inner walls.

I had medium gray inner walls on my last black copperhead. But that was too dark. it got really hot in the sun.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

on a side note when you say you could easily repair scratches on the black, how did you repair it???


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> on a side note when you say you could easily repair scratches on the black, how did you repair it???


Mixed up some black gelcoat with some cabosil into a paste. Filled the scratches. Sanded smooth ad polished it out. As good as new.


----------



## Demeter (Nov 16, 2011)

I am also trying to pick out a color combo for my Shadowcast. I would like to compare a guide green to a seafoam. Lots of post on the bragging section don't mention the colors of the skiffs.


----------



## Demeter (Nov 16, 2011)

> Its a first generation but I still want to play along


Is this seafoam green?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

No its a color that Mel had ordered for me its not a current color on the chart. I would have to do some reserch to come up with the name


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

just checked my invoice from when I ordered the boat and it says polygaurd teal color. I guess you would have to get with mel to get the exact color


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

keep em coming guys... I wish there was a way to "design your boat" feature like the car dealers have...


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Black and white, no powder coating for this guy.


----------

